# M&S Dine in for 4, €20: 22 Oct - 25th Oct



## Celtwytch (22 Oct 2009)

This is a new one from M&S - a roast dinner for 4, costing €20. Choices are as follow:

*Mains:* 
Ready To Roast Lamb & Rosemary Joint 
Ready To Roast Beef Joint
Beef Roasting Joint
Large Oakham Chicken
Side of Scottish Lochmuir Salmon with Soy, Ginger and Lime
Ready to Roast Turkey Joint
The Cook Menu Goat's Cheese & Pesto En Croute 

*Accompaniments:*
Roast Potatoes 
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Carrot, Cauliflower & Brussels Sprouts 
Roast Parsnips
Red Cabbage
Carrot & Swede Crush 
Parmentier Potatoes with Shallot Butter
Sage & Onion Stuffing Mix 

*Desserts:*
Sticky Toffee Pudding
Berry & Cherry Jelly Terrine
Blackberry & Pear Tart
Strawberry & Clotted Cream Cheesecake
Hot Chocolate Fudge Pudding
Apple Crumble
Cheese Selection 

*Drinks:*
Raso de la Cruz Grenache
Raso de la Cruz Chardonnay
Argentine Sauvignon Blanc
Dolphin Bay Sauvignon Blanc
Rose Chardonnay Frizzante
Irish Coffee Twin Pack
Citrus Soft Brew
Blackcurrant Soft Brew
Apple Soft Brew
Elderflower Presse Twin Pack
Peach & Grape Juice 2L


----------



## Gervan (23 Oct 2009)

It's £15 in the UK, which should be €16.50, rather than €20. 
Not as good a deal as the dine in for 2, which with large roast chicken, and trifle for afters, easily fed 4 for €12.50.


----------



## gipimann (23 Oct 2009)

The meal for 2 offer is €12.50 here, but £10 in the UK so the conversion used isn't related to the current exchange rates.


----------



## foxylady (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: M&S Dine in for 4, €20: 22 Oct - 25th Oct*

The dine in for 2 offer is on again this weekend


----------



## mcaul (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: M&S Dine in for 4, €20: 22 Oct - 25th Oct*



Gervan said:


> It's £15 in the UK, which should be €16.50, rather than €20.
> Not as good a deal as the dine in for 2, which with large roast chicken, and trifle for afters, easily fed 4 for €12.50.


 
Can you tell me what bank is offering a 1.10 exchange rate - i'd love to buy million of sterling at that rate and then exchange it back to euro for a very tidy profit.

CURRENT exchange rate is 1.14 - 1.15 + commission for those who buy by credit card or exchamge cash in a bank. Also, duty on wine is €2.40 a bottle her and vat on the deserts & wine is 21.5% here.

On the plus side, we have cheaper petrol & diesel, a far more generous social welfare system, lower direct taxes, no water rates and no council tax.

All in all, it is FAR cheaper for the average Irish person to afford this deal than the average UK person. - This is based on percentage of average after tax income required to purchase the deal.


----------

